# Vortex Scopes



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I have been looking at getting the Vortex Diamondback series of scope. I am perplexed as to getting the 3-9x40, 4-12x40, or 3.5-10x50. Has anyone used this scope or even just the same model but a different brand? Any recommendations? I can get our the door for about $225 for the most expensive and about $175 for the least expensive. Thanks in advance! Also, I will be using this for deer and for elk hunting.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have one in the 3-9x40 with the normal reticle and one of the 4-12x40 with BDC reticle. I like both scopes. I like the BDC on the gun that I mean business with, and I also like the increased magnification when using the BDC. It's lots easier for my wife to just have the one crosshair, and she does not feel comfortable taking long shots so she doesn't need the extra magnification. 

The Vortex scopes hold zero and have very clear glass. The Diamondbacks do not do as well in low light conditions, in my opinion, as some other more expensive scopes. For the price, though, they are a great choice.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

What about a Leupold VX-3 Scope 3.5-10x50mm Matte 1in Boone and Crockett for under $350? Would that be a better choice?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Vortex is clear as can be. Great products for the money.


----------

